# Wait times



## Scarlett01 (Apr 8, 2010)

I live in the Wrexham area and I have been attended the Hewitt Centre in liverpool which is where I will be having my treatment. Am waiting for sperm donor IUI. Been on the waiting list for 6 months but still waiting for the NHS funding decision, does anyone know how long you have to wait for this?! I keep chasing it up, its so frustrating because dont even know if we will be funded ( OH is azoospermic), I am 37 in good health and fertility checks were good and then once we are referred how long the wait may be for a donor. Feel so alone cos no-one I know has ever had any fertility treatment. Feels like will be waiting forever and I am not getting any younger! x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi scarlett didnt want to read and run but sorry cant answer your question.  Hope you get some news soon and good luck with your tx x ps have u tried going on the chat for hewitt centre on ff? x


----------



## Scarlett01 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Poppy, oh I didnt know there was a chat room for the Hewitt Centre! Thanks I am off to try and find it xx


----------

